# Belt washing?



## Cagekicker

Ok, this is totally a new thing to me.  I finally got my gi today.  I've worn them in the past.  Gi is required for this class.  This is my first judo style gi.  It's really heavy.  All the others I've worn where not for grappling.  Anyway my instructor told me today that I was not to wash my belt.  He said it was tradition.  ? What?  Um I sweat like a waterfall!  I'm sure my belt is going to get funky fast!!  Anyway do you wash your belt?


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Cagekicker said:


> Ok, this is totally a new thing to me.  I finally got my gi today.  I've worn them in the past.  Gi is required for this class.  This is my first judo style gi.  It's really heavy.  All the others I've worn where not for grappling.  Anyway my instructor told me today that I was not to wash my belt.  He said it was tradition.  ? What?  Um I sweat like a waterfall!  I'm sure my belt is going to get funky fast!!  Anyway do you wash your belt?



The belt doesn't generally get nearly as nasty as the gi, because the gi itself soaks up most of the sweat. It's still a good idea to wash it occasionally. I wash my gi after every workout and my belt about once a week or so.


----------



## seasoned

The story goes, I guess, that your first belt is white and over the years as you mature in the arts from rigorous training the white belt slowly turns dark and in time black. 

Is it true? I don't know. Is it sanitary? I think not. 

Was it ever a tradition? 45 years ago when I was a white belt, Sensei after class would sit everyone down and relate stories of Martial Arts he heard from his Sensei. It was also mentioned that because of all the blood sweat and tears that go into training, the belt never gets washed because it was a bad luck thing.

In those days it was also said that the belt was never to touch the floor and any belt that was found unattended to and laying on the floor, cost the owner of that belt many many push ups.

Now a days some people say that the belt is just there to hold the gi together. Myself, being an old traditionalist, still adhere to some of those old traditions so as to keep the karate I learned over many years alive in my heart.

To each their own.......


----------



## hussaf

Just as many people say that story is BS as say it's historically accurate, so who knows.  I can tell you they pretty much don't wash their dogi in Japan...at least not yonshinai dojo.  they leave them there and They are all hanging up.

I would be careful washing belts, especially colored ones.  Obviously the colored ones can bleed and some of the nicer Blackbelts I've owned can get weird once you wash them...not sure if material.  you really aren't going to need to wash it all that often.  when I wash mine I put it in a bin of cold water and use a really mild detergent I bought from a fabric/hobby store my mother in law recommended.

You don't need a double weave uwagi, not really.  It may be the preference of some, but a good single weave is less expensive and will serve you well.  I actually get away with my karate uwagi in judo class every once in a while, but I wouldn't recommend it for daily  use, would at least get the judo style top.


----------



## Blindside

Good luck keeping your judo belt from touching the ground. 



> Ok, this is totally a new thing to me.  I finally got my gi today.  I've  worn them in the past.  Gi is required for this class.  This is my  first judo style gi.  It's really heavy.  All the others I've worn where  not for grappling.  Anyway my instructor told me today that I was not  to wash my belt.  He said it was tradition.  ? What?  Um I sweat like a  waterfall!  I'm sure my belt is going to get funky fast!!  Anyway do you  wash your belt?



Wash the belt if it gets stinky (or bloody), I am pretty certain all of your knowledge won't go down the drain with the rest of the bacteria.


----------



## seasoned

Then you have those very old threadbare black belts that a good washing would destroy. But, I guess the old guys wearing those old belts don't work out as much. But I digress.......


----------



## Buka

To wash or not to wash.....been a discussion for as long as I can remember. I've never washed a Karate belt, probably never will. Washed my jits belt a couple times. But (IMO) grappling belts are a little different. Grappling gis are meant to open, the belt gets rubbed and crushed against your skin.....and HIS skin on a constant basis, as it does against the mat. All damn night long.

Nobody in my group washes their belts, not even my wife, who washes every damn thing. It was one of those things passed on to us by our old instructors. Maybe historical, maybe urban legend, maybe somebody made it up on a whim. (I can see them driving home, chuckling to themselves....that would be awesome! I hope that's what happened) We just took it and ran with it. Probably isn't going to change within our group, but if it does, that's okay, too.


----------



## K-man

I have never washed any of my belts either. Interesting that my white Aikido belt didn't go anywhere near black even though I wore it for 5 years before they introduced coloured belts.
:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Never washed a belt as well and see no reason to start!


----------



## jks9199

Tradition is not to wash it, and not to let it touch the floor (unless you're falling/thrown, doing sit ups, etc.).  Our tradition is to treat our uniforms and belts with respect; they're not to be thrown on the floor or left lying about untidily.  There's no real mystic idea or "wash your memory/skills away" stuff... just part of having self discipline.

And if it gets bad enough, like training outdoors and it gets muddy...  yeah, I'll wash it!

As an aside... I frequently get a laugh at those frayed and falling apart black belts... So often, the most ragged seem to be on the youngest black belts.  (Not that I haven't seen a few that are clearly a case of using the same belt for decades of classes.  Just plenty that there's no way the guy has put even a decade in...)


----------



## Dirty Dog

I don't generally wash belts, but if they're dirty, then of course they get washed. Mine is sort of white in some areas, but it's not because I've worn it for so long (the belt in question is a couple years old) but because I sweat. A lot. So there are salts left on the black. No biggy. If it stank, I'd wash it.


----------



## Paul_D

The first thing I did when I used to get a new coloured belt was wash it.  If I didn't the colour would run into my gi when I was training.

As for not washing it, Kan&#333; Jigor&#333; introduced black belts in 1886, three years after he issued his first Shodan grades, so the story of your white belt turning black over the years is more romantic than factual.


----------



## Cirdan

Tradition is one reason for not washing, another is that the fabric of some brands of belt seriously weaken when washed to the point I have seen them easily snap apart then pulled hard (in a tug of war). 

I hang my belt up to air after every class, that seems enough to keep it sanitary even when getting very sweaty and years of use. If it got filthy I`d clean it carefully.


----------



## Steve

I can kind of see not washing the belt if you're in a strictly striking art with little or no direct contact.  However, in a grappling art like BJJ, I can't imagine not washing my belt.  I don't wash it every day, but as Tony said, at least once per week.  It's fabric that is exposed to a lot of sweat, rolling on the floor.  I spray my belt with odoban after every class, and wash it once every week or two.


----------



## Tez3

Not sure my "English respect" would allow me to wash my belt but I'm such an "unaware" person what would I know?


----------



## Carol

I keep my gear very clean.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Carol said:


> I keep my gear very clean.



Not me. I'm a dirty, DIRTY Dog...


----------



## K-man

Blindside said:


> Good luck keeping your judo belt from touching the ground.


I thought that was what anti-grappling was for.


----------



## reeskm

This is a fantastic question often fraught with debate but also great new ideas. I'm from one of the very few styles where black is not black but midnight blue in colour - The Korean Karate style of TangSooDo MooDukKwan. For perspective and reference:

we never washed our belts. major reason is this is the tradition. the second reason is that if you do, like i have by accident, the colour will start to bleed very badly and wash out. these belts are not meant for washing. Nothing is worse than our midnight blue colour washing out and turning blue-grey
my belts don't seem to get funky or go nasty at all. i don't sweat much around the waist, though. The belt I've worn the longest (current one) is now 3 years old.
has anybody thought about or tried a gentle steam cleaning or dry cleaning the belt?
There were some comments on etiquette and traditions. Here is my perspective:

the korean kwans (schools) were famous for their connection to the military. my personal view on this is that it has greatly influenced korean styles like ours. uniforms, including belts, are to be treated with great respect. military uniforms have clearly influenced korean martial arts uniforms. school patch always is over the heart (left side), for ex. So is your rank, like "sah bom" or "kyo sah" - if you are a certified master or instructor.
we too were taught that dropping your belt on the floor while changing, hanging it around our neck, or leaving it on the floor in a messy pile is a sign of great dis-respect to yourself and your art. it is similar in the military - you work hard for your rank and achievements, so always be proud of yourself and your uniform
i was taught that the belt has it's own "soul" - your own energy and spirit in training essential is symbolically put into your belt. the idea that your belt goes from white to black due to the amount of training you do is a myth or simplification, but the idea always was that your "knowledge" has colour that gets literally transferred to your belt, making it darker
in Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do, the belt colours are representative of the Chinese classical 5 elements and represent the famous 5 animals (Wu Xing) - white, yellow/orange, green, red, dark blue
obviously, when practicing throws, takedowns, joint locks, ground work - dropping your belt on the floor dosen't matter anymore - what matters has to do with the idea of purposely putting the belt on the ground when not training. compare this with how the samurai treats his sword when not in combat
embroidery showing your personal name and stripes, and dan bon # should always be on the left side
while we're at it, i should mention that all patches should be affixed to school regulations and sewn on ASAP after being given them

A question to the Japanese stylists: I know these days a lot of very senior masters and black belts have that fantastic broken in and faded belt look. Is this only achievable by washing the belt? (I know some fading and fraying occurs over many years of wearing the belt without washing, but i'm talking about extreme wear)


----------



## K-man

I haven't ever washed a belt and my BB is slowly fraying. Mine is from ordinary wear and tear but I do know of people rubbing their belts to get the frayed look.


----------



## Dirty Dog

K-man said:


> I haven't ever washed a belt and my BB is slowly fraying. Mine is from ordinary wear and tear but I do know of people rubbing their belts to get the frayed look.



Poseurs gotta pose...

In my experience, practitioners of Korean arts seem to replace their belts before they get that faded, frayed look. There are exceptions, of course (GM LEE, Kyu Hyung, for example) but as a rule you don't see "old" looking uniforms, including the belt.


----------



## dancingalone

reeskm said:


> T
> 
> A question to the Japanese stylists: I know these days a lot of very senior masters and black belts have that fantastic broken in and faded belt look. Is this only achievable by washing the belt? (I know some fading and fraying occurs over many years of wearing the belt without washing, but i'm talking about extreme wear)



I have a belt that is over 25 years old that has seen frequent usage.  It is worn away in the place where my knot is tied.  I didn't have to do anything to wear it down other than use it and train hard in it.

But I rarely wear it now.  The feeling of nostalgia is great when I tie it on - it evokes my youth and perhaps a simpler more innocent time.  However I generally don't like ratty gear in poor condition and that includes uniforms and belts.  I might put it on if I know I'll be training with some other friends from the old days.


----------



## seasoned

My first BB was passed down to my son. My sensei passed his original BB down to me.
I can relate to dancingalone above a bit. Everybody views their experience, dojo and time era differently and that's ok. It is never what your wear on your waist that matters anyway, but, what you carry in your mind and heart. Wash or not to wash?
"personal preference".


----------



## Dirty Dog

seasoned said:


> My first BB was passed down to my son. My sensei passed his original BB down to me.
> I can relate to dancingalone above a bit. Everybody views their experience, dojo and time era differently and that's ok. It is never what your wear on your waist that matters anyway, but, what you carry in your mind and heart. Wash or not to wash?
> "personal preference".



I think passing along the belt is a great thing to do. In another 1.5-2 years, I think Sue will be getting my Moo Duk Kwan Taekwondo 1st Dan belt.


----------



## ballen0351

I wash everything but Im overly worried about germs. I got MRSA on my face once and have a big scar close to 4inches long on my face from it.So I wash, disinfect, sanitize  everything I own.I dont EVER want that stuff again dont know if I can get it from a belt but Im not risking it.


----------



## K-man

ballen0351 said:


> I wash everything but Im overly worried about germs. I got MRSA on my face once and have a big scar close to 4inches long on my face from it.So I wash, disinfect, sanitize  everything I own.I dont EVER want that stuff again dont know if I can get it from a belt but Im not risking it.


I think you are far more likely to pick up a staph infection from training with others than from your belt.  Staph in on most people's skin and in their noses but is unlikely to cause you a problem unless you have broken skin as in a scratch. Showering after training will remove most of the risk. However, in your line of business you are very likely to be dealing with people who have active staph infections. That's the area where I would be much more careful.


----------



## ballen0351

K-man said:


> I think you are far more likely to pick up a staph infection from training with others than from your belt.  Staph in on most people's skin and in their noses but is unlikely to cause you a problem unless you have broken skin as in a scratch. Showering after training will remove most of the risk. However, in your line of business you are very likely to be dealing with people who have active staph infections. That's the area where I would be much more careful.


Yeah I got it from work last time.  At that time I shaved before work.  Got into a scuffle and a few days later started seeing signs and it got worse over the next week.  Now I shave after work for the next day to give my skin time to heal overnight.  Im sure I wont get anything from my belt but I wash it anyway


----------

